# help transport



## karla98 (Jul 5, 2013)

ok i want to buy a pizza oven and have shipped to uk how the hell do i try and find a courier? Mamuy thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Contact someone like TSA - Mudanas - Lisboa - Porto - Coimbra - Leiria - Empresas de Mudancas internacionais and see if you can get it included in another collection/delivery or one of the transport companies biggest issue with oven is weight certainly wouldn't bother contacting a "courier" type company, being flexible with delivery times, collection and delivery point will help


----------

